
Good news: Your Tesla Model 3 is ready. Bad news: It may take weeks to get fixed - ilamont
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-parts-service-20180724-story.html
======
TekMol
"Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
countries"

I wonder how we as a community should handle websites that are not
internationally available.

My first reaction is that we should not link to them. It somehow feels wrong.
I'm not sure though.

~~~
ailideex
I think the way most chinese people who also suffer from similar issues deal
with it is a VPN.

------
CodeWriter23
One of my mentors taught me this lesson. He’d ask if I was done. Yes I just
have to make source and production masters and file them. He asked if I was
done until I finally said no. It’s not done until all the housekeeping is
done. I’m a big Tesla fan, but they can’t claim 5000/week until they’re done.
And that means in the lot awaiting shipment.

------
gambiting
To quote one of my favourite twitter accounts:

"Things that happen in Silicon Valley and also the Soviet Union:

\- waiting years to receive a car you ordered, to find that it's of poor
workmanship and quality"

[https://twitter.com/atroyn/status/1014974099930714115?lang=e...](https://twitter.com/atroyn/status/1014974099930714115?lang=en)

~~~
pavlov
Also “sending things to space as a distraction from enormous social problems”
and “nominally progressive, pretend-meritocratic elite siphons away an
increasingly massive share of wealth”.

------
mdrzn
Why do HN keep supporting the LA Times which is UNREADABLE in the EU, with
that stupid GDPR wall?

Is the article not available anywhere else? Can we at least have the "Outline
it" link instead of the "web" one?

~~~
Grue3
Blame your politicians, not the website. Expecting the whole world to bow to
the whims of your government is frankly laughable.

~~~
jeremejevs
Nobody's blaming the website, it can live without EU readers and we can live
without it. @mdrzn is merely spreading awareness that this is GDPR-walled,
while at the same time expressing discontent that some people still don't
know/care about it. Is that unreasonable? I don't know. I guess it'll be
decided by how often requests like that appear below GDPR-unfriendly links,
and how highly-upvoted they get.

------
moviuro
Could someone who doesn't care for their privacy copy-paste the article? I'm
blocked with their message " _tracking you without consent is our DNA, and the
EU might get angry, oops_ "

NVM: [http://archive.is/RNXhp](http://archive.is/RNXhp)

~~~
pulse7
Try this (bad formatting, but readable):
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.lat...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-
fi-hy-tesla-parts-service-20180724-story.html)

~~~
moviuro
Actually, it's real pretty with Firefox's built-in "reader mode"

